# F...you Usps!!!



## imdaman1 (Apr 3, 2005)

So it was Friday morning and I knew my girl had to work all day on Saturday.  I decided to order 100 pins from GPZ and pay extra for the "next day express delivery" - that way they would arrive while shes at work and I'd have nothing to worry about.  I got email from GPZ saying that the order was shipped out on Friday.  Great!  I wait all f'n day Saturday and the damn things don't show up.  Oh well, no big deal - they'll come on Monday and she'll probably have to work that day also.  So I get up and go to the gym Sunday morning.  A couple of hours later I come home and pimp up in the house and there is huge USPS box on my desk.  The bastards delivered my damn pins on Sunday - straight to my old lady!!!  GPZ Services written all over the f'n box!!!!!  She didn't open the box and thank God she didn't go online and key in "GPZ Services" into the search box (dumbass woman  ).  She asked me what was in the box.  I told her it was the lifting straps I ordered on ebay.  Ahhh - a happy ending.
So - this is a big F....YOU to the USPS and a big THANK YOU to my girl - for being hot....and stupid.  LOL


----------



## DragonRider (Apr 3, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> I told her it was the lifting straps I ordered on ebay.  Ahhh - a happy ending.
> So - this is a big F....YOU to the USPS and a big THANK YOU to my girl - for being hot....and stupid.  LOL


Let's put a positive spin on this. She just respects your privacy. 

By the way, is she a blonde? LOL


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 3, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Let's put a positive spin on this. She just respects your privacy.
> 
> By the way, is she a blonde? LOL




Redhead.


----------



## TexasCreed (Apr 3, 2005)

Dont count your chickens yet, the same thing happened to me, and the wifey opened it up and saw and closed it where i couldnt notice. and asked me and lied and she busted me and my lies.  they are smarter than you think imdaman.....sometimes


----------



## max lift (Apr 3, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> Redhead.



redheads mmmmmm,

my wife is also a redhead.


----------



## BigTex (Apr 3, 2005)

I just told my wife that I had "low testosterone levels" and my doctor put me on an injection regimine.  I've got pins in boxes all throughout the closet.  Looks like a hospital supply room!


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 3, 2005)

BigTex said:
			
		

> I just told my wife that I had "low testosterone levels" and my doctor put me on an injection regimine.  I've got pins in boxes all throughout the closet.  Looks like a hospital supply room!



I don't think my girl is THAT stupid.  lol


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 3, 2005)

TexasCreed said:
			
		

> Dont count your chickens yet, the same thing happened to me, and the wifey opened it up and saw and closed it where i couldnt notice. and asked me and lied and she busted me and my lies.  they are smarter than you think imdaman.....sometimes



No way - this box was sealed up with tape and the flaps were glued with the original USPS adhesive.  These larger boxes aren't that easy to open.  And the pins come in a sealed USPS bag, inside the sealed box.


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 3, 2005)

If she decides to look up GPZ on the web - I'll just be like "No baby, its not GPZ Services - its CPZ Services!  You must have misread the label."
LOL


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 3, 2005)

max lift said:
			
		

> redheads mmmmmm,
> 
> my wife is also a redhead.



I think mine is blonde on the inside.


----------



## shamrock10 (Apr 3, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> So it was Friday morning and I knew my girl had to work all day on Saturday.  I decided to order 100 pins from GPZ and pay extra for the "next day express delivery" - that way they would arrive while shes at work and I'd have nothing to worry about.  I got email from GPZ saying that the order was shipped out on Friday.  Great!  I wait all f'n day Saturday and the damn things don't show up.  Oh well, no big deal - they'll come on Monday and she'll probably have to work that day also.  So I get up and go to the gym Sunday morning.  A couple of hours later I come home and pimp up in the house and there is huge USPS box on my desk.  The bastards delivered my damn pins on Sunday - straight to my old lady!!!  GPZ Services written all over the f'n box!!!!!  She didn't open the box and thank God she didn't go online and key in "GPZ Services" into the search box (dumbass woman  ).  She asked me what was in the box.  I told her it was the lifting straps I ordered on ebay.  Ahhh - a happy ending.
> So - this is a big F....YOU to the USPS and a big THANK YOU to my girl - for being hot....and stupid.  LOL


post a pic up of your girl..lol


----------



## KILLA (Apr 3, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> So it was Friday morning and I knew my girl had to work all day on Saturday.  I decided to order 100 pins from GPZ and pay extra for the "next day express delivery" - that way they would arrive while shes at work and I'd have nothing to worry about.  I got email from GPZ saying that the order was shipped out on Friday.  Great!  I wait all f'n day Saturday and the damn things don't show up.  Oh well, no big deal - they'll come on Monday and she'll probably have to work that day also.  So I get up and go to the gym Sunday morning.  A couple of hours later I come home and pimp up in the house and there is huge USPS box on my desk.  The bastards delivered my damn pins on Sunday - straight to my old lady!!!  GPZ Services written all over the f'n box!!!!!  She didn't open the box and thank God she didn't go online and key in "GPZ Services" into the search box (dumbass woman  ).  She asked me what was in the box.  I told her it was the lifting straps I ordered on ebay.  Ahhh - a happy ending.
> So - this is a big F....YOU to the USPS and a big THANK YOU to my girl - for being hot....and stupid.  LOL



I don't think they did it on purpose imdaman. But Sunday deliveries are wierd. Never seen that one.


----------



## stussy (Apr 3, 2005)

BigTex said:
			
		

> I just told my wife that I had "low testosterone levels" and my doctor put me on an injection regimine.  I've got pins in boxes all throughout the closet.  Looks like a hospital supply room!



I told my wife it would add some inches to penis size. Just inject right into it. INSTANT BULK AND LENGTHENING. LOL J/K


----------



## steroid (Apr 3, 2005)

LOL... and you were so shure yesterday when you were telling me that you will get them on monday when your girl will be away


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 3, 2005)

SuperFly said:
			
		

> I don't think they did it on purpose imdaman. But Sunday deliveries are wierd. Never seen that one.



Me neither!!!  Assholes!!!

LOL


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 3, 2005)

steroid said:
			
		

> LOL... and you were so shure yesterday when you were telling me that you will get them on monday when your girl will be away



Go ahead - get your cheap laughs at my expense.....lol


----------



## deadlift (Apr 3, 2005)

dude, get a PO box...thats what I did... $70 for a year no one knows I have it...
all juice and pins...and other goodies I don't want her to see go there.


----------



## pincrusher (Apr 4, 2005)

for those of you who have never heard of the usps delivering on sunday, express mail gets delivered 7 days a week by them.  the usps also only guarantee's next day delivery if it is picked up by a certain time in the am, either 10 or 11am so if it was after that time when gpz shipped it, you would not have gotten it saturday.
i think a bigger issue is why are you guys ordering from a pinz service that is not shipping decretely?  i will never order from them because of what you have posted here about having the gpz services all over the outer box.  i will stick with www.gearboxinc.com which never puts anything on the outside of the box that would cause you to have an idea of what is inside.


----------



## a-bomb83 (Apr 4, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> for those of you who have never heard of the usps delivering on sunday, express mail gets delivered 7 days a week by them.  the usps also only guarantee's next day delivery if it is picked up by a certain time in the am, either 10 or 11am so if it was after that time when gpz shipped it, you would not have gotten it saturday.
> i think a bigger issue is why are you guys ordering from a pinz service that is not shipping decretely?  i will never order from them because of what you have posted here about having the gpz services all over the outer box.  i will stick with www.gearboxinc.com which never puts anything on the outside of the box that would cause you to have an idea of what is inside.



exactly!! thats pretty much the same as if a source put "anabolic steroids, please open me if you are dea" on the box. jsut dumb, bump for discreetness(not even a word).


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 5, 2005)

a-bomb83 said:
			
		

> exactly!! thats pretty much the same as if a source put "anabolic steroids, please open me if you are dea" on the box. jsut dumb, bump for discreetness(not even a word).



Screw it - I'm gettin the PO box now.  This shit was just too damn close.


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Going into week #11 and the little woman still has no clue - lol.
I wonder what will happen when I get on tren here in the next couple of weeks.

I would like to thank my girl, once again, for possessing knowledge in the arenas of make-up, clothing, cleaning house, and pleasuring her man......and NOTHING else whatsoever.


----------

